# International b250



## Zacktaylor2000 (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi all just need some help on locating where on an international b250 you add new engine oil? Please help thank you!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Zack,

Below is a video of an oil change on a vintage IH tractor. Hopefully, your tractor will be similar:


----------

